# RMT - RMA Energy



## PureCoco (8 June 2007)

Who knows about this new stock RMT?  

Yesterday it went up 240%. Today 52%.  Sales were happening but I couldn't see them this morning only now.  I don't have. I am very curious with such jumps when the market has been down.


----------



## shares (8 June 2007)

*Re: RMT - RMA Energy Limited*

This stock was only given to its broker, (i think it was bell potter) and they gave it out to their clients. They are controlling the selling and thats why its going so high. Yesterday it closed at like 80 cents. Today morning there was only one sell order for 1.20ish and now there are only two sell orders for 1.45 and 1.50.


----------



## Miner (19 June 2008)

RMT thread has not been updated for more than a year
This share used to be thinly traded and closely held. So it got split . Share prices dived down further. They have a good coal project EER which has gone to 49 cents recently even after listed so recent, One time EER went upto 80 cents

As of today RMT went down at 24 cents

*Is their bad news or opportunity ?*

Any comments from experts

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO


----------



## Miner (20 June 2008)

damn
I should have acted on my own to put some $ in RMA this mornign first thing.
With no time the share has gone up by 50%  with the discovery of huge coal discovery.

I will never win a lotto even I get teh lucky numbers because I did not buy the ticket . 

I do not hold  RMT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2008)

Miner, 

RMT looks like a very tightly held stock, Top 20 hold 80% = it will be illiquid and thus volatile as the SP will swing on small volume

That being said its now a Qld focused Coal company with a target not resource but target of *180Mt's-200Mt's of Coal*

With *250m shares fully diluted, @ 30c its market cap = $75m *which isn't cheap, but then given the potentially large coal deposit it may have it isn't too demanding either

The good thing I suppose is that this is a historic  project and as with Iron ore the coal does not just get up and walk away,

Hence if historically there was estimated to be 180Mt's -200Mt's of coal, then theres a very very good chance its there

Extracts from company ann's

RMA Energy Ltd (“RMA” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that further interpretation of the historical data of its Moonie tenements, covering an area of 1636 square kilometres *has identified a significant strike length of coal measuring 35 kilometres in length *with various coal seam thicknesses. Several other *coal seams have also been identified on the tenement ranging from 0.6 to 1.2m in thickness*.




*RMA identifies exploration targets of 180-200Mt plus coal *mineralisation across seven of its Queensland coal tenements based on historical information;


Hope this helps


----------



## Miner (20 June 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Miner,
> 
> RMT looks like a very tightly held stock, Top 20 hold 80% = it will be illiquid and thus volatile as the SP will swing on small volume
> 
> ...





Thanks YT. IT was informative and good. I wonder with your radar eyes nothing gets passed : coal, gold or iron ore. Lucky police is not using your eyes instead of million dollar multinovas 

Thanks again for the valuable input.


----------



## TabJockey (18 September 2009)

Bought in at 5.4c, is trading at 6.5c a week later at 9 month highs. Any ideas whats moving with this company? honestly didnt do much research just bought on TA. A year ago was trading at 20c


----------



## Miner (18 September 2009)

TabJockey said:


> Bought in at 5.4c, is trading at 6.5c a week later at 9 month highs. Any ideas whats moving with this company? honestly didnt do much research just bought on TA. A year ago was trading at 20c




You should have received an offer from CREC to buy out your 80% holding at 6.5 cents. 
That was much higher than the prevailing rate for RMT.

Market is probably reflecting their offer as a true price for the shares or CREC is trying to buy off from market to have a holding as much as possible . DYOR

Disclaimer: I do hold


----------

